# Choosing a CPU fan



## xundervvear (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey, I'm trying to find a new CPU fan for my computer but the problem is I don't know which kind will work/fit etc. Help me please
I don't know if this is gonna help but here is my system info

HP Media Center m7000
*------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/4/2007, 19:42:25
Machine name: 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: ER884AA-ABA m7480n
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel Pentium D CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 395MB used, 3542MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
*

If you need a picture of the inside of my computer please tell me. Thanks yall :smooch:

EDIT: I don't know if you need to know this but I bought a new power supply last week because of a burning smell. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8330512&st=pwoer+supply&type=product&id=1175389041103 
I know its a rip off but I wanted to play my games.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

is this a micro atx case?


----------



## xundervvear (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know anything about computers but I hope this helps. o_o
http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press_kits/2006/psgconsumer/images/m7000.jpg
Everything is the same here but its a HP Media Center m7000 and my monitor is different
I opened up my computer and unscrewed it. Measured it, and I think its about 7 CM but I don't know if that will help


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

pentium d....i think thats exclusive to socket 775. which is a very good thing! how much are you wanting to spend?


----------



## xundervvear (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so glad someone knows what kind of fan I need I think 
Well fans don't really cost much but below $50 would be great.
Thank you!!

EDIT: I wanna ask a question. Do video cards have like a little fan?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

They will unless they are passive or are integrated, a good fan would be a zalman 9500 however they are big and you should measure to see how much space you have between your motherboard and the side of the case.


----------

